# any idea how to create this concave depression



## rizzo (Dec 21, 2014)

It seems so perfect that there is no way it was hand carved.. I saw this and I can't figure out how i would do it. Any guesses on how this might be done. I just think it is really cool.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

A small power grinder could work for this…


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Looks like a spokeshave.


----------



## Mikesawdust (Jan 29, 2010)

my guess would be a drill press with a special bit


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

It's made by these guys in L.A.
http://www.thewoodenpalate.com/
From what I can tell, it's at least started with an angle grinder. Probably scrapers and sanders after that.
http://the-wooden-palate.myshopify.com/pages/inside-the-woodshop
Ive seen some of their products personally….very nice….very expensive.
This is a retailer in Calgary here.(only one in Canada)
http://shop.lemonceillo.com/search/results?q=walnut

All that said, I've made about a dozen of them. A router and a template works fine with a lot of scraping and sanding afterwards. CNC worked better, especially for the round bottom….still a fair amount of sanding involved.


----------



## Cooler (Feb 3, 2016)

> my guess would be a drill press with a special bit
> 
> - Mikesawdust


Yes, "convex drill bits". I've never used one, and I've only ever seen them in pictures. Plus they look like they would be ungodly expensive.

https://www.google.com/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ion=1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=convex%20drill%20bit

Perhaps a really large spade bit could be re-ground to make this shape.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

bowl bit ???


----------



## CajunWoodArtist (Oct 27, 2015)

A core box router bit will do it…but the largest diameter I have seen is 2"


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

Probably done with a rosette cutter. 
It would be pretty easy to have a knife cut for one of these,
if you were going to do enough of them to make it worth it.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Lotta sanding. You can get curved rubber sanding
"drills" you would glue sandpaper to.

In terms of the carving, die grinders, etc… skill.

The dish could be roughed out then the sides
defined with a large core box bit and a template.
I would use an overarm router and I suspect that's
what they used for all the carving, using a template
made to follow the edge and a big coving bit.


----------



## jacksdvds (Jun 13, 2015)

That was offset mounted on a large lathe. Betcha!


----------



## rick1955 (Jun 26, 2014)

http://www.toolbarn.com/arbortech-indfg100.html?utm_source=google&utm_term=&utm_campaign=CPCS+-+Shopping&utm_medium=cpc&utm_content=4PMH8Fr8_pcrid_90615801974_pkw_PLA_pmt_b_pdv_m_


----------



## JAAune (Jan 22, 2012)

I think it's possible to make a router jig that tilts in two directions and cuts that shape.

Jack Lewis could be right about the offset mount but it would require a massive lathe or one that has very slow RPM.

If I had to make just one and needed it perfect, I'd cut most of the scoop with a die grinder then sand it smooth with a half-sphere sanding block creating on the lathe.


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

The company likely just sets up a CNC and says give me a depression 4 inches across and 1.7 inches deep..then just hit 'Enter'


----------



## Ripper70 (Nov 30, 2015)

> http://www.toolbarn.com/arbortech-indfg100.html?utm_source=google&utm_term=&utm_campaign=CPCS+-+Shopping&utm_medium=cpc&utm_content=4PMH8Fr8_pcrid_90615801974_pkw_PLA_pmt_b_pdv_m_
> 
> - rick1955


What rick said:


----------



## rizzo (Dec 21, 2014)

Thanks so much everyone! lots of great ideas and things to try! I really appreciate it. I also came across this video, which seems like a pretty cool method / too-build.


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

> Thanks so much everyone! lots of great ideas and things to try! I really appreciate it. I also came across this video, which seems like a pretty cool method / too-build.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's pretty slick!
I wonder if it would be any cleaner, or not, using a core box bit instead of a straight bit?


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Amazing how complicated people are trying to make this, it's easily done with a router. We used to do this in cub scouts. That thing in the OP is a waste of nice wood.


----------



## rizzo (Dec 21, 2014)

Rick- how do you do this with a router and maintain a even curve? Interested if you have a simpler technique. I have made plenty of dishes and bowl with a corebox bit and and a guide bushing (standard bowl and tray method) but that only creates a radius on the bottom, with straight sides.


----------



## Johnny_Yuma (Nov 29, 2009)

Here is what I use.









A Holey Galahad See Through Disc Round Medium

I have a 2" core bit that I'm making a jig for now so I can make a smaller dish.


----------



## rizzo (Dec 21, 2014)

J-bay- I would think it would have to be smoother.. at least i think it would, as you are dealing with one "absolute" point on the arch of the bit, instead of two (left and right edge) of the straight bit.


----------



## rizzo (Dec 21, 2014)

drew- that looks great! love your boards as well. so do you just use an angle grinder and go at it from different sides, cutting to a line you drew? its such a perfect circle. great work!


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

> Rick- how do you do this with a router and maintain a even curve?
> - rizzo


Use a bowl or tray bit, sometimes called bottom cleaning bits. Someone asked about this some months back, you might want to search for that thread. That bit Drew posted looks simpler although I'm curious how he controls it since it attaches to an angle grinder.


----------



## Johnny_Yuma (Nov 29, 2009)

> drew- that looks great! love your boards as well. so do you just use an angle grinder and go at it from different sides, cutting to a line you drew? its such a perfect circle. great work!
> 
> - rizzo


That's it. I draw a circle and start grinding, using the radius of the disk as a guide. Sometimes the dish ends up a 1/4" or so bigger than the original circle.


----------



## Johnny_Yuma (Nov 29, 2009)

> ....That bit Drew posted looks simpler although I m curious how he controls it since it attaches to an angle grinder.
> 
> - Rick M.


Just take your time. There is a learning curve, but if you take your time and pay attention to what you're doing it's pretty easy to control.
You can get it very round with this! I come back with a festool RO 90 starting at 80 grit on a soft pad to sand it smooth.


----------



## Cooler (Feb 3, 2016)

Sand blast. The sand blasters have a greater concentration in the center than on the perimeter of the blast. You change the size of the indentation by controlling the distance from the board and the length of time blasting.

Every one of these "carved" signs was done with a sand blaster (and a rubber stencil).

https://www.google.com/search?q=sand+blasting&rlz=1C1RXDB_enUS585US585&espv=2&biw=1366&bih=662&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwjW9qios4jQAhWDQCYKHaA5CD0Q_AUICSgE#tbm=isch&q=sand+blasting+signs


----------

